# Last British built Cruise Liner to be scrapped



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

Last British built Cruise Liner to be scrapped, well that should get some responses.
MV Odessa (Copenhagen) Barrow 1973/4 is reported in Maritime matters to be heading to Bangladesh for scrapping after her proposed modification to a small luxury cruise ship did not happen, due to no finances.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Copenhagen*

This ship has been short of finance all of her life. She was ordered as a tax dodge by a consortium of over 100 Danish dentists, under a structure that seemed to require unanimous agreement on all major issues. Needless to say it all ended in tears. She was launched at Barrow then laid-up. Eventually she was sold to the Soviets and taken to Swan Hunter for completion.
Several months after Copenhagen was ordered, Norwegian America Line ordered the much larger Vistafjord from Swan Hunter. She was intended for the company's summer transatlantic service plus cruising. She was delivered (A couple of months ahead of contract delivery date and at a profit!) whilst Copenhagen was still laid-up. 
Vistafjord is usually regarded as the last liner to be built in UK, having been launched after Copenhagen. 

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

i new it would get that sort of reply about Vistafiord, thanks
i can't help being a barrovian


----------

